# make your own moving heads?



## hardcoredecs (Apr 22, 2011)

Anyone came up with a way to make your own moving head goose decoy? Seems like a goose idea but for 60 bucks a pop thats crazy.


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

Mackinbittys said:


> Head movement is totally over rated in my opinion. I have hunted with bobble head goose decoys and they didn't make one bit of difference. Think about a goose decoy and the size of their head. Are they really going to see that from 30 yards away before you start bringing them down? No, they wont. If motion was a necessity people with bigfoots wouldn't have the success they have. Don't fall prey to the hype. :thumb:


WELL SAID! :beer:


----------



## hardcoredecs (Apr 22, 2011)

Mackinbittys said:


> Head movement is totally over rated in my opinion. I have hunted with bobble head goose decoys and they didn't make one bit of difference. Think about a goose decoy and the size of their head. Are they really going to see that from 30 yards away before you start bringing them down? No, they wont. If motion was a necessity people with bigfoots wouldn't have the success they have. Don't fall prey to the hype. :thumb:


True, but couldnt hurt could it. No worse then the the Fully flocked decoy hype.


----------



## hardcoredecs (Apr 22, 2011)

Mackinbittys said:


> Is it going to hurt? No. It is not going to hurt at all like i said i hunted over them and they worked just fine. Is it worth the time effort and money? Imo.... NEVER. The last thing i want when i am setting up 120 decoys in the morning is more work than it needs to be. I understand what i want may not be what you want and i respect that I mean i prefer to run a mixture of FFD's and Paints in my spread (Just what i like) You are entitled to whatever you like. :beer:
> 
> (side note: if you are going to modify your decoys to be bobbing heads which is great if that is what you like! You will significantly reduce the value of your decoy and your buyers market if you do ever want to sell them.) Just curious what kind of decoy brand are you trying to modify?


I see where your coming from. Just an off season idea that was going through my head and figured if there was a cheaper way to do it why not. We run bigfoots.


----------

